
What is Apple thinking with iAds? - sinzone
http://blog.funambol.com/2010/04/apple-iads-and-future-of-mobile.html
======
sinzone
Another form of mobile Ads, will be coupons, based on how many times you
check-in somewhere. It's not 100% ads, but it works great for coffee shop,
clubs, restaurants and bar that wanna improve loyalty with their clients.

------
mikecane
He ignores Steve Jobs demonstrating _purchasing_ in the Target mock ad.

